# Crysis 3 on PC crashing while loading checkpoints



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

Could be a corrupted file?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

http://secure.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=62941

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Logan X said:


> http://secure.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=62941
> 
> Hope this helps you.


Found no solution in those comments, just a bunch of people complaining about the same thing.

Maybe I should have bought the console version


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, from the comments it seems the latest patch brought the problem? Did you start playing the game before installing the latest path? If so, you might have to start a new game. Either that or wait for a patch to fix the patch...

It looks like a common problem with no real fix yet.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

this game sucks, still having the same issue


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Just deleted this piece of sh1t, waste of money.


Meanwhile Tomb Raider and Far Cry 3 run fine maxed out.



Crytek sucks


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

Richard Pawgins said:


> Anyone else have this problem?


I don't remember any problems, apart from the game being a POS compared to Crysis 1.
The final cut scene crashes apparently but it may have been fixed by now.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

I had the same problem on one of the levels. Game wasn't very good anyway.


----------

